# What's the longest that you have had a pumpkin



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We bought a couple of pumpkins from a store in Massachusetts about mid October in 2007 and brought them back to FL. I ended up not carving them because I had emergency surgery on the 25th. We had them sitting in the den until after Easter! So made it to April, then one got a soft spot so we threw them out.

I had considered carving them for Easter!


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

I am counting on the one I have now. Unfortunately, It was under a heating vent for the last 2 couple of months. This may shorten the life of it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

mine lasted through Christmas, sitting outside in the weather. I did found the stem in the snow, yesterday.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I still have one from this past Halloween.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

7 months If the pumpkin freezes after halloween it usually does not thaw until usually mid may, i had one freeze solid then get covered in snow did not realize it was there untill the spring thaw in may it was like new because it froze but as soon as it warmed up it turned to jello


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*about 22 years if you count my oldest fake/artificial pumpkin... *


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi ter_ran..ya, those fake ones tend to be hard to kill...

Hello ihauntu..7 months is a real long time...I am not sure if it qualifies because it was frozen.. We will need to consult the great pumpkin to find out

I guess the record so far is 6 months. That being under normal conditions. I guess IshWitch and myself have the 2 longest living so far...


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Whoa, I had no idea they would last that long un-cut.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

wow! Mine barely last through Halloween! hot, cold, rain, snow. They usually start rotting early November....unfortunately!


----------



## Pennsylvania Gothic (Aug 9, 2010)

The trick is to wash the pumpkin in a bleach solution when it is picked. Keep it out of the sun and you can get the pumpkin well into winter.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

We usually have pumpkins still in April. I usually put them in the compost in spring because I don't want to accidentally forget about them. We have several right now in different colors (green, white and a small orange). They are doing well so far. I've been arranging and grouping them according to whatever holiday it is. I'm going to miss them when they rot, because they have become part of the decor now! Let's see, how should I set them up for Groundhog Day???LOL!


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

We had one last just over 8 months. It was outside the front doorway and went through a hard freeze (for Houston) that killed several of my plants, but in the end I think it was the heat of summer (the heat is on around the end of April) that finally did it in. Its story and picture are included in the link below:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/90382-undead-pumpkin.html

I like to keep pumpkins around as long as they'll last. They remind me of Halloween, plus there's something about that orange color that I like.


----------



## Adam cas (Dec 1, 2019)

This ones 13months


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My daughter kept a mini till July one year before it started going. (jack be little, actually)


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Hmmmm, hard to say. We start growing them in February but they don't set pumpkins until March/June. We try to keep them alive. Some die but some live until after Thanksgiving or until we harvest seeds & toss into the compost


----------



## Adrin the skull dragon (May 4, 2020)

I know this post is old, but my un-cut pumpkin is just about a year and 1/2 old. never frozen either, and its not soft, only a little wrinkly. I'm hoping it'll see its 3rd Halloween


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

I bought a white pumpkin one year with intents to carve it for Halloween, but never did. It managed to last roughly 4 Halloweens because it was entirely undamaged and we have a very arid climate out here in New Mexico. I was literally afraid to lift it at some point in case it would fall apart on me so it just lived in our unused breakfast nook as a decoration. It finally gave up the ghost (pun intended) early last year when my son damaged it somehow and it became unpleasant very quickly. Disposing of it was quite a contest in who had the tougher stomach in our house (re: it was me).


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I usually dont even bother disposing of mine until the yard gets ugly....I'm lazy. Then when they decompose I just run the lawn mower over them or throw them behind my backyard fence for the critters to chew on. All that being said, uncut, mine have lasted till early spring


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I still have a white one I planned on curving and saving the seeds. Brought it at the local Wal-mart in early Oct 2018. Been sitting on the floor in the corner of my laundry room since. I keep thinking one day it's start to get soft and "melt" but nope not yet. Had a bunch of minis on the back porch they didn't survive more then a month out there before melting.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The squirrels & other critters get to mine before Thanksgiving.


----------



## 31salem13 (Apr 19, 2013)

A few years ago, my kids got their grandma a pumpkin for her birthday (sept) from the grocery store. That thing sat on her side table in her kitchen for 14 months! It was crazy.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, now I wanna get a pumpkin this year & see how long it will stay inside in the right conditions.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I think the longest I had a Halloween pumpkin was probably 3 months. This year I will try to keep it until next Halloween. 🎃 🎃


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Got 2 from Publix, one died a melting death about a month ago but other still standing and can even have the nice "thump" on shell once tapped. They are uncarved and sit on the front door stoop, in Florida. 😎


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I currently have a Jack Be Little mini pumpkin I grew that is still hanging on 7 months later. It's 2 companions bit the dust last month. Somewhere I have another mini pumpkin (store bought) that fell under the entertainment center in my old house and dried up into a tiny little brown thing. I have no idea how long it was down there. I found it when we were moving and we had lived there for 5 years.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I had a red Cinderella pumpkin, I found at a roadside stand, for 6 months. It survived a December move, from Atlanta GA (mid-60's) to the mountains of Colorado (mid-20's) back in 2012. Still my favorite type of pumpkins.


----------



## Craig77 (Jun 25, 2020)

undead_october said:


> I was just wondering what the longest time that you have had your pumpkins from
> 
> 
> Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:
> ...


I HAVE THATS PUMPKIN RIGHT NOW! It's been eight months since last Halloween and this thing is not soft in any spot whatsoever and it sits in the sun inside my house
Halloween before they rotted. I mean, uncut and un glazed pumpkins. My goal has been to try to have the same pumpkin for 2 Halloweens in a row. I think the longest has been about 6 months. I had one that lasted till the end of March/beginning of April. I guess I am searching for the pumpkin that will not die or the living dead pumpkin


----------



## Toastym7 (Oct 20, 2020)

I bought my white pumpkin last year early October. It’s still alive! It sits in an d strainer in my porch. And hubby rotates it once a week!


----------



## me :) (Oct 24, 2020)

I've had one for eight years now. (I never carved it and it sort of dried out a bit)


----------



## Haleechurch91 (Nov 20, 2020)

undead_october said:


> I was just wondering what the longest time that you have had your pumpkins from Halloween before they rotted. I mean, uncut and un glazed pumpkins. My goal has been to try to have the same pumpkin for 2 Halloweens in a row. I think the longest has been about 6 months. I had one that lasted till the end of March/beginning of April. I guess I am searching for the pumpkin that will not die or the living dead pumpkin





Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I still have a white one I planned on curving and saving the seeds. Brought it at the local Wal-mart in early Oct 2018. Been sitting on the floor in the corner of my laundry room since. I keep thinking one day it's start to get soft and "melt" but nope not yet. Had a bunch of minis on the back porch they didn't survive more then a month out there before melting.





Toastym7 said:


> I bought my white pumpkin last year early October. It’s still alive! It sits in an d strainer in my porch. And hubby rotates it once a week!


I have a pumpkin that is going on 1 year and 1 month


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I still have like 13 in my front yard 😂😐


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Since the start of the Holocene.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> I currently have a Jack Be Little mini pumpkin I grew that is still hanging on 7 months later. It's 2 companions bit the dust last month. Somewhere I have another mini pumpkin (store bought) that fell under the entertainment center in my old house and dried up into a tiny little brown thing. I have no idea how long it was down there. I found it when we were moving and we had lived there for 5 years.


I finally got a pic of the dried up mini pumpkin 😆 I keep it because it amuses me.


----------



## Toastym7 (Oct 20, 2020)

Haleechurch91 said:


> I have a pumpkin that is going on 1 year and 1 month


My pumpkin is Still Alive !


----------



## Maindiana (Apr 27, 2021)

undead_october said:


> I was just wondering what the longest time that you have had your pumpkins from Halloween before they rotted. I mean, uncut and un glazed pumpkins. My goal has been to try to have the same pumpkin for 2 Halloweens in a row. I think the longest has been about 6 months. I had one that lasted till the end of March/beginning of April. I guess I am searching for the pumpkin that will not die or the living dead pumpkin


Mine is still going strong! Got it in early October. It's now April 27 and she's healthy!


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Mine should peak, right about January!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illyconder86 (May 25, 2021)

I have had mine 7 months so far


----------



## dwrotny (4 mo ago)

cinders said:


> We usually have pumpkins still in April. I usually put them in the compost in spring because I don't want to accidentally forget about them. We have several right now in different colors (green, white and a small orange). They are doing well so far. I've been arranging and grouping them according to whatever holiday it is. I'm going to miss them when they rot, because they have become part of the decor now! Let's see, how should I set them up for Groundhog Day???LOL!


----------



## dwrotny (4 mo ago)

My daughter got her grandma a pumpkin for her birthday last September. We are down here celebrating and the pumpkin looks the same a year later. It is insane!! Hope it magically lasts another year!


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Mine is almost as old as this post. Back in 2012 an opossum made a home in one of my pumpkins so I just left it in the backyard for him. The pumpkin eventually decayed leaving just the seeds and that spring pumpkin vines grew from those seeds.


----------

